
Completely reinvented U.S. Bank Mobile app – Implemented with webviews - mrkd
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/u.s.-bank/id458734623?mt=8
======
mrkd
I am looking to switch banks because of this.

"Major bank redesigns app using webviews. Horrible results. They spend $8.8
million a year stadium naming rights."
[https://twitter.com/erikkerber/status/659915412629381120](https://twitter.com/erikkerber/status/659915412629381120)

"@usbank just released one of the worst iOS app updates of all time. They
should roll it back. So bad I think I'm switching banks."
[https://twitter.com/johnmfoley/status/659881696792285185](https://twitter.com/johnmfoley/status/659881696792285185)

------
smt88
Looks like customers are pretty angry. You have to wonder why companies won't
spend a few extra days and dollars actually asking for some opinions before
just shoving something into the App Store...

~~~
a3n
If you asked what people want then you wouldn't be able to build what you want
to build.

